# Anyone Interested in Fully Functional 3x3x5?



## flee135 (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm new to these forums (though I visit here often), so I'm sorry if this thread doesn't belong in this sub-forum.

anyway, I'm gathering up some materials for making a 3x3x5, but my parents are skeptical about the whole puzzle-building thing. I just wanted to see who would be interested in buying a 3x3x5, and what price you'd be willing to pay. If I get enough people are interested or willing to pay enough, then my parents may get me some materials to make a few. Please let me know what you guys think.


----------



## TomZ (Jul 1, 2008)

I think it is very bad to start building a puzzle with your only objective being selling it. I, for that reason, wouldn't buy it, but I think several people would pay up quite alot for it, however: A fully functional 5x5 is an extremely hard mod, and it will take you alot of time and it will be impossible to get it to look perfect/rather nice.

Alot of people underestimate how difficult certain mods are. IF you can get it right, a 3x3x5 will sell for quite alot. Expect to have to try at least 3 times before you get something that you can put on ebay.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 1, 2008)

I start the bid at 0.01 and expect it to be delivered during the US Open.

Seriously, I would be willing to spend a lot more on it, but since I am not a collector and only like these puzzles for the challenge they provide I am thinking along the price-range of a normal 5x5x5. Collectors seem to be willing to pay higher prices though.


----------



## flee135 (Jul 1, 2008)

@TomZ: Sorry, I left out that I actually only wanted to make one in the first place for myself. But my parents, of course, intervene and say if I'm going to "waste" my time doing this, then I'll have to get some money out of it. So if I'm going to want to own this puzzle, my only option is to make a few, keep one for myself, and sell the rest for a decent price. And I'm sure after making a few, I will have learned how to make a pretty nice one.

@AvGalen: I'll see if I can post this on TwistyPuzzles. I'm sure I'll target more collectors there.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 1, 2008)

So your parents only allow you to "waste" your time on things that earn you money?

Please tell them that children need to learn things and in order to do that they need to study, discover, experiment, play and fail. Work and earning money is for grown-ups. Children should get a (small) job to learn the value of money, but not being allowed to waste your time basically means you are not allowed to be a kid.


----------



## flee135 (Jul 1, 2008)

Well, I think they would much rather me study than build puzzles.

But still, I understand what you mean. I'll see if I can talk to them about it. It may or may not make a difference in this situation.


----------



## Boulet (Jul 1, 2008)

Surely some may be interested, if it's "pretty nice". However, build it first... If you successfully build one, may be your parents will change there mind.

Micael


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 1, 2008)

I can't help believing that making the effort to build a functional 3x3x5 would be a tremendously beneficial undertaking for you to grow as a person. In addition to the engineering knowledge you would gain, you would also have practice at transforming a concept into reality, completing a difficult task (many people go through life without really learning to finish what they start), and attending to details (the quality of your 3x3x5 would be entirely dependent on how well you handle the details).

I would imagine you would have great difficulty finding a college level course anywhere that would be as educational as this undertaking would be. Hopefully your parents can realize that. I wish you the best of luck with this project.


----------



## flee135 (Jul 1, 2008)

Alright, thank you all for your opinions. I'll see if I can build one first and then go from there.


----------



## JBCM627 (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey, in addition, I would possibly be interested in buying one, but more interested in the design of it. Will it be deformable? Do you know how this is generally specified for non-cubical puzzles?

I ask because I recently made an NxMxL scrambler (here), and would like to add any additional support possible. Currently it is designed only for cubes that retain their dimensions... as in, after every move the cube must still be an NxMxL. If you have any suggestions for specifications regarding deformable NxMxL puzzles, let me know! Thanks!


----------



## flee135 (Jul 1, 2008)

It acts exactly like an extended 3x3x5, except when all the extended cubies are on one face, they will turn. So when you get it back to it's 3x3x5 form, the top and bottom layers will turn, and if it's in the center swap position, the cubies will still be able to turn, even though there is no center between the cubies.

Sorry, I'm not good at putting it into words.


----------



## JBCM627 (Jul 1, 2008)

But the point is, it *is* deformable? Ok, I'll keep this in mind. Thanks!


----------



## jcuber (Aug 28, 2008)

why not try something a little more simple at first, like a 3x3x4?


----------



## flee135 (Aug 28, 2008)

I've recently made simpler mods, but over time, I've decided that I probably won't make this mod for a long while.

I didn't look into it too much, but I think a 3x3x4 may be harder to make, due to lots of measurement issues to try to center everything so it's not shape-shifting


----------



## linkmaster03 (Aug 29, 2008)

Isn't there a tutorial for 3x3x5 on Youtube lol?


----------



## flee135 (Aug 30, 2008)

linkmaster03 said:


> Isn't there a tutorial for 3x3x5 on Youtube lol?



You're probably thinking of an extended one. This one is a fully functional one where the outer layers also turn.


----------

